# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  من الأذكار العظيمة التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحافظ عليها في كل صباح ومساء

## طي السنيين

[SIZE="5"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من الأذكار العظيمة التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحافظ عليها في كل صباح ومساء ولا يدعها:عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه قال:"لم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدَعُ هؤلاء الدعوات حين يُمسي وحين يُصبح:
اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي"صححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجة (3121).





وعن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:((سَلُوا اللهَ العفْوَ والعافيةَ، فإنّ أحدًا لمْ يُعْطَ بعدَ اليقينِ خيرًا من العافيةِ))
صححة الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3558).
العفو: محو الذنوب وسترها.
والعافية: هي تأمين الله لعبده من كل نقمة ومحنة؛ بصرف السُّوء عنه ووقايته من البلايا والأسقام وحفظه من الشرور والآثام.

وأما سؤال العافية في الدين: فهو طلب الوقاية من كل أمر يشين الدين أو يًخِلّ به.
وأما في الدنيا: فهو طلب الوقاية من كل أمر يُضّر العبد في دنياه من مصيبةٍ أو بلاءٍ أو ضراءٍ أو نحو ذلك.
وأما في الآخرة: فهو طلب الوقاية من أهوال الآخرة وشدائدها وما فيها من أنواع العقوبات.
وأما في الأهل: فبوقايتهم من الفتن وحمايتهم من البلايا والمحن.
وأما في المال: فبحفظه مما يُتلفه من غَرَق أو حرق أو سرقة أو نحو ذلك.
* فجمع في ذلك: سؤال الله الحفظَ من جميع العوارض المؤذية والأخطار المُضّرة.

اللهم استر عوراتي: عيوبي وخللي وتقصيري وكل ما يسوءَني كشفه، ويدخل في ذلك الحفظ من انكشاف العورة.
وآمن روعاتي: الأمن ضد الخوف، والروعات جمع رَوْعَة -لكثرتها وتعددها- وهو الخوف والحزن.
ففي هذا سؤال الله أن يجنبه كل أمر يُخيفه أو يُحزنه أو يُقلقه.

احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي:فيه سؤال الله الحفظ من المهالك والشرور التي تُعرض للإنسان من الجهات الست، وهو لا يدري من أي جهة قد يَفجَأه البلاء أو تَحُلّ به المصيبة.
وفي هذا الدعاء العظيم تحصينٌ للعبد من أن يصل إليه شر الشيطان من أي جهة من الجهات؛ لأنه في حفظ الله وكفايته ورعايته.




ما أجمل الدعاء بهذا الدعاء بعد فهم معانيه العظيمة التي قد نغفل عنها ونحن ندعو!

المصدر: مقتطف من "فقه الأدعية والأذكار" لفضيلة الشيخ المُربّي عبدالرزاق البدر -حفظه الله- / الجزء 3 / ص 27- 29.




الكتاب الرائع يمكن تحميله بصيغةpdf:

http://www.al-badr.net/web/index.php...n=book&book=28

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## Gala Uae.

اللهم اني إسالك العافية في الدنيا و الآخرة 
اللهم اني إسالك العفو و العافية في ديني و دنياي 
و أهلي و مالي 
اللهم استر عوراتي و آمن روعاتي 
و أحفظني من بين يدي و من خلفي و عن يميني 
وعن شمالي و من فوقي و أعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي 



بارك الله فيج طي

----------


## طيف الغربة

جزاك الله كل خير اختي في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي

----------


## USA Online

وايد مفيد الموضوع مشكوره علا جهدك

----------


## طي السنيين

تسلمون خواتي مروركن اسعدني

----------


## سحر البيان 81

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجزيت خيرا على تحريك لدقة الحديث ودرجة صحته

----------


## $asamy$

كل الشكر اختيه
فميزان حسناتج ...

----------


## optmistic_lady

الموقع مفيددددددد محاضرات روعه

----------


## منايا رضا ربى

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي

وجزاكى الله خيرا اختى

----------


## غايه المنى

*اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي*

*تسلمين الغلا*

----------


## il Kadi

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه اكثروا من الاستغفار
يزاج الله خير

----------


## {"البريسم"}

الله ييزيج خير و مشكورة

----------


## الجـــوري@

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## tmyz

جزاك الله خيرا أختي === بصراحه روووعه الدعاء و معناه

----------


## فوحة الفل

يزااج الله ألف خير اختي طي السنيين

----------


## bnoOta Stylsh

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كراميش

تسلم ايدج يا الغاليه

----------


## ام حمد &

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

رفع..

----------


## بنان 2010

يزاج الله خير

----------


## rozee

جزاك الله خير

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

اللهم اني إسالك العافية في الدنيا و الآخرة 
اللهم اني إسالك العفو و العافية في ديني و دنياي 
و أهلي و مالي 
اللهم استر عوراتي و آمن روعاتي 
و أحفظني من بين يدي و من خلفي و عن يميني 
وعن شمالي و من فوقي و أعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي

----------


## عاشقة الصلاة

تسلمين يالغاليه ويزااااج الله خير*** 
سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيييم

----------


## قمرهم كلهم 2

جزاج الله خير

----------


## غلا شهوب

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## تولنا يارب.

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## ام ميثا 2

في ميزان حسناتج أختي 

يعطيج العافية

----------


## بلا موونه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

بارك الله فيج ي الغاليه

----------


## لك الحمد يارب

صلىالله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي"

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي"

----------


## بريكية

بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنت الشاطئ

اللهم اني إسالك العافية في الدنيا و الآخرة 
اللهم اني إسالك العفو و العافية في ديني و دنياي 
و أهلي و مالي 
اللهم استر عوراتي و آمن روعاتي 
و أحفظني من بين يدي و من خلفي و عن يميني 
وعن شمالي و من فوقي و أعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ~بنت الخليج~

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من قال أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه، غفر له وإن كان فر من الزحف.
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته..
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص: { أنه دخل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امرأة وبين يديها نوى أو حصى تسبح به، فقال: أخبرك بما هو أيسر عليك من هذا أو أفضل. سبحان الله عدد ما خلق في السماء، وسبحان الله عدد ما خلق في الأرض، وسبحان الله عدد ما بين ذلك، وسبحان الله عدد ما هو خالق، والله أكبر مثل ذلك، والحمد لله مثل ذلك، ولا إله إلا الله مثل ذلك، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله مثل ذلك }. 

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد عدد ما اشرق ليل وحل نهار وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم ..
ويزاج الله خير وبورك طرحج ..موفقة

----------


## تولنا يارب.

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 
جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير يا اختي

----------


## سامبا سامبا

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي

----------


## شيخه29

جزاك الله خير

----------


## شيخه29

رفع رفع

----------


## شيخه29

رفع رفع

----------


## شيخه29

رفع رفع

----------


## الامل88

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## أم سالمَ

*سبحان الله ، و الحمدلله و الله أكبرَ و لا إله إلا الله و أستغفر الله ، !*

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي"

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------


## تباركت ربنا

صلي الله علية و سلم 
جزاكي الله تعالى كك خير

----------


## ام الريان

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## shai

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## روح الوداع 22

جزاك الله كل خير اختي في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## malakmaroc

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي

----------


## ليمونة_حلوة

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي

----------


## مريم الفهد

بارك الله فيج

----------


## بوح دبلوماسي

باركـ الله فيج

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم إني أسألكَ العافيةَ في الدنيا والآخرةِ،
اللهم إني أسألكَ العفوَ والعافيةَ في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،
اللهم استُر عوراتي، وآمِن رَوْعاتي،
اللهم احفظني مِن بينَ يديَّ، ومِن خلْفي، وعن يميني، وعن شمالي، ومِن فوقي، وأعوذُ بعظمَتِكَ أن أُغْتالَ مِن تحتي

----------


## Louis4a0k

ay after failing to make weight for his fight against Matt Hughes, Thiago Alves dominated the former UFC welterweight champion en route to a 2nd round TKO victory. The main event at UFC 85 in London was somewhat anticlimactic to the fans at the O2 Arena who considered the semifinal matchup between Manchesters Michael Bisping and Jason Day the biggest fight on the card. 
Hughes didnt make any excuses following his one sided loss, saying simply that hes a good fighter and he got me tory burch flats. The longtime king of the UFCs welterweight division also gave notice that his career as an active fighter was drawing to a close, suggesting that he had one fight left and challenging Matt Serra in what presumably would be his retirement match isabel marant pas cher. 
The end came early in the 2nd round as Hughes was caught coming in by a devastating knee strike. He fell to the canvas in a heap and referee Herb Dean was jumping in to stop the contest before Alves could follow up with any punches sac lancel solde. 
Michael Bisping simply overwhelmed Jason Day en route to a lopsided TKO victory tory burch outlet. Bisping built upon the improved boxing skills he demonstrated at UFC 83 by unveiling an impressive ground and pound attack. Day never really got anything going and by the last minute of the fight was simply trying to cover up to prevent damage from Bispings elbows and hammer fists isabel marant sneakers. 
In other action, Mike Swick used an array of high kicks and a 7 reach advantage to coast to a unanimous decision over Marcus Davis. Davis, a former professional boxer, was unable to get inside against his lanky opponent and was never really in the fight. 
A controversial point deduction for a strike to the back of the head cost Nate Marquardt his match against Thales Leites. Marquardt was solidly in charge for the entire fight, but suffered a point deduction for an illegal knee strike in round one. While that infraction was valid, replays of the 2nd round deduction for the strike to the back of the head gave the impression that he was penalized for a legal strike to the side of the head. The 2 point deduction changed the outcome of the fight michael kors outlet, with Leites winning a split decision by the scores of 28-27 tory burch flats, 28-27 michael kors handbags, 27-28. Marquardt was obviously disappointed in the outcome tory burch outlet, but to his credit handled the loss with class despite the questionable nature of the outcome isabel marant eshop.
In the opening PPV match, another controversial ending saw Fabrico Werdum defeat Brandon Vera by 1st round KO. The fight had been evenly contested up until the stoppage, with Werdum scoring a couple of takedown and Vera countering with some effective punching. Late in the first round, Werdum got a full mount and began to fire a series of punches. Vera was clearly defending himself and didnt appear to be hurt at all when the referee jumped in to stop the fight.
Article Source: 
michael k

tory burc

Sea Turtles In North Cyprus

----------


## maryam84

سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مياو مياو^_*

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## مهرة القصر

،

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥`

«اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَىَ مُحَمَّدٍّ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدّْ كَمَا صَلِّيّْتَ عَلَىَ إِبْرَاهيمْ وَ آلِ إِبْرَاهيمْ إِنَّكَ حَميدٌ مَجيد 
وَبَارِكْ عَلَىَ مُحَمَّدٍّ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدّْ كَمَا بَارَكْت عَلَىَ إِبْرَاهيمْ وَ آلِ إِبْرَاهيمْ إِنَّكَ حَميدٌ مَجيد»

----------

